# Sears Sportflite



## Donja (May 7, 2013)

Ok, since I'm new to all of this and trying to educate myself and not purchase something that isn't worth a darn, I need some help.

I found this bike and something about it just "popped" out at me.  I am trying to do the research on this and need some confirmation regarding it.  I think it is a late 50's J.C. Higgins/Sears Sportflite middleweight (please correct me if I am incorrect in any way). It seems original with light and front rack (minus the basket). I couldn't find much info on the Internet about value of this bike, so if anyone out there has any kind of idea that would be most helpful to me. 

Year of bike, approx?
Value of bike?
What should I look for specifically if purchased?


----------



## jd56 (May 7, 2013)

Donja, from the picture viewed on my phone I cant tell much about the bike.
But it does have a Huffy chainring.
A serial number would help alot for identifying.
Im guess maybe a late 60s or early 70s. 
Was there an identifier that it was a Higgins?
Does the chainguard say Sears?


Just looked at the picture on the laptop and I guess the chainguard says JC Higgins ?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## a1mee (May 11, 2013)

i have this exact same bike.  ive looked around alot and not been able to find one just like it, but yours even has the same chainring.  mine had been painted, and when i began stripping that paint i found that bright gold underneath on the forks. thatpretty much confirmed to me we have the same bike.  mine had no light or basket and the badge on the headtube simply says sears. also when i took the paint off the chainguard i could see very faintly the word sportflite underneath.  my dad says he thinks it was a huffy?  i dont know.  theres two #s on it one on the underside of the bottom bracket:505-458003 and one on the rear dropouts:4  w243196 and the w is small and high like you'd write an exponent if that makes sense.  hope this was maybe helpful also if anyone has a clue what year this bike is that would be awesome..id post pics but mines taken apart right now


----------



## Adamtinkerer (May 12, 2013)

Looks to be a basic cruiser built for Sears by Huffy, mid 60s. Those generally didn't have model names. The Sportflite was a late 50s model made by murray. Similar, but not the same.


----------



## Wayne Adam (May 12, 2013)

*Sport flite*

Here are some pictures of my '59 or '60 J.C.Higgins Sport Flite. Obviously a Murray built bike. This one came with the two speed rear hub.
 Here are some pictures of mine for reference
I'm not sure of the value, but I got mine dirt cheap off of Ebay last year.
The person listed it with a Buy It Now of $29.00.
It was only an hour away, so I got it. It is in super clean condition..............Wayne


----------



## Donja (May 12, 2013)

Thanks guys, very helpful!


----------

